# Boatrocker Hop Bomb IPA



## mofox1 (5/6/14)

Had one of these last night and impressed is an understatement.

Nice subtle caramel with a big IBU hit and and even bigger in your face left-right smack with all my fav hops - Chinook, Amarillo & Cascade, with a couple I haven't played with yet - Centennial & Simcoe.

Really citrusy - lots of grapefruit, hint of pash, and just enough piney notes to stop it being too "hop sweet".

I haven't bought beer at a bottleshop for ages... this changes as soon as I find a stockist for some of these.

If you can find it, buy it.... :icon_drool2:

Mick


----------



## Forever Wort (5/6/14)

Yup, I am a fan. Very delicious. Tried it at Slowbeer a few months back.

:beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/6/14)

Love this beer. 

Had it on tap at Mrs Parmas when I was last in Melbourne and grabbed some from Dan Murphy's afterward and I can say that the Dan's one (surprisingly) held up to being in the bottle. Sometimes bottling or handling issues can render a great hoppy tap beer as just 'meh' in the bottle. This one was still excellent and SWMBO and I polished off the 6er pretty quick.


----------



## mofox1 (5/6/14)

Nice, thx lord. Was found to ask if anyone knows a stockist in either CBD or boronia type area. Got a dans around the corner, might have to stop in on the way home. 

Mick


----------



## Mardoo (5/6/14)

Well, SlowBeer in Richmond usually has it. Not sure about exact CBD, but SlowBeer is 15 minutes on tram 48 or 75. 

Have a go at Boatrocker's Misfit if you run across it. SlowBeer has it. (Not affiliated, it's my local) Its a great hybrid, Belgian yeast but just an awesome beer.


----------



## mofox1 (6/6/14)

Mardoo said:


> Not affiliated, it's my local


You sir, live in an exquisite location.


----------



## Mardoo (6/6/14)

Work, actually. But yes, magic.


----------



## maggotbrain65 (6/6/14)

Matt from Boatrocker is knocking out some great beers. His whisky barrel aged imperial stout - Ramjet, is phenomenal. Purvis Cellars, Slowbeer should have it.


----------



## New_guy (6/6/14)

Prince wine store normally have it - they have a damn good beer selection actually (no affiliation)


----------



## Bridges (7/6/14)

Drinking one now...and...sips again... This is an awesome beer!!!
Was at Dans today and on the posts above grabbed four, thanks to mofox, LRG and others.
I'd suggest everyone who has posted in this thread about how they are disappointed with hop hog get on board with a few of these.


----------



## mofox1 (7/6/14)

Which one? They don't seem to list it online.


----------



## Bridges (7/6/14)

Alphington, I don't frequent Dans often so a bit of a fluke I drove past today.


----------



## Jkpentreath (7/6/14)

maggotbrain65 said:


> Matt from Boatrocker is knocking out some great beers. His whisky barrel aged imperial stout - Ramjet, is phenomenal. Purvis Cellars, Slowbeer should have it.


Hey I had a couple of the ramjet last year. Put me on my ass. Love the beers from boat rocker and Brooke's in bendigo. Excellent.


----------



## Tiny_Tim (4/9/14)

Hi Mofox1, I saw that you're in Boronia, and thought I should let you know that Boatrocker have a bit of a showcase happening at the Public Brewery in Croydon this weekend. Kicking off with a tasting this afternoon (Thurs) from 4.30pm, and running through with kegs on the bar all weekend including Fathers Day on Sunday. Great opportunity to try a few of the beers in the range.


----------



## pat_00 (4/9/14)

Sweet, I will check this out!


----------



## Yob (4/9/14)

Any sterk and donker to make an appearance?

LINKY for those not up to speed


----------



## Mardoo (4/9/14)

Tiny_Tim said:


> Hi Mofox1, I saw that you're in Boronia, and thought I should let you know that Boatrocker have a bit of a showcase happening at the Public Brewery in Croydon this weekend. Kicking off with a tasting this afternoon (Thurs) from 4.30pm, and running through with kegs on the bar all weekend including Fathers Day on Sunday. Great opportunity to try a few of the beers in the range.


You should put that in the Events and Pub Crawls category as well. I only saw this accidentally and I'm sure a lot of folks will want to know.


----------



## mofox1 (4/9/14)

Nice! Thank you Mr Tiny Tim.


----------

